# Combobox



## StefanLausL (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

Ich möchte eine Combobox in der man auch ohne Auswahl aus den Einträgen
anfangen kann zu tippen und mir dann in der Combobox nur noch die Anzahl der Treffer
angezeigt werden ähnlich wie die Combobox in VB.
Bsp: Einträge: 10,105,1020,2000,3000,
Eingabe lautet: 10 übrig bleiben in der Combobox 10,105,1020
Leider beschränkt sich dies in meiner Combobox nur auf das erste Zeichen

Vielen Dank schon mal !


----------



## Romsl (4. April 2005)

Bitte hier schauen.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1030397#post1030397


----------

